
Show HN: Invisible Tic-Tac-Toe - soneca
http://codepen.io/deltasoneca/full/dNYKWq/
======
mdrzn
Even if I win it marks a win to the computer.

~~~
soneca
You're right. Tks

------
assafmo
Very nice! loved the graphics.

